# Revell Dracula head is ugly. Any place to buy better replacement?



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Revell 1:8 Dracula is about to be built. Is there anywhere that sells better head?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The current issue of the kit has a new head. Honestly, the kit parts are not too bad when painted up and are much BETTER than the box art implies. He kinda looks like Chris Lee.

Cult TV Man has/had some resin heads. One is a copy of the Aurora kit head, which is ok but not a great Lugosi likeness. 

I used the head from an unbuilt Luminators issue from the late 80s on my kit. A friend of mine got a couple old Aurora glow heads cheap off eBay.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Funny that you should ask. Go over to the *What replacement head would you like to see most?* thread, go to page 3 and look at post #34.

I bought one, so I can vouch for it personally. Good price, great sculpt, fantastic quality and quick shipping. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> Funny that you should ask. Go over to the *What replacement head would you like to see most?* thread, go to page 3 and look at post #34.
> 
> I bought one, so I can vouch for it personally. Good price, great sculpt, fantastic quality and quick shipping. I highly recommend it.



Yep Sir! I'll second that. Tis a thing of beauty. A fine rendition of aka Mr Blasko. Its on my bench right now and was primered last evening.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats a nice sculpt is it still available?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is my take on the New Revell Dracula kit...
















I called it Death of Dracula....
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice Mcdee, did you nail him to the wall? He is still standing. And by the way the rat hasn't arrived yet but I would expect him any day now. Then I will go back and completely tie up the loose ends on my Forgotten Prisoner.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bob...The expression on his face kind of looked like one of shock and horror on his behalf...so I figured Drive a stake through his heart and give him something to be concerned about 
...and yeah that package should be there today, I mailed it a week ago
BTW...I sent both rats as they were on the same sprue...
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Tanis-uk said:


> Thats a nice sculpt is it still available?


Yes! I ordered mine right before New Years and received it right after New Years.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Lugosi set is ABSOLUTELY still available. Please email me at [email protected] for more info. :thumbsup:
And thanks for the kind words, Ray Santoleri (the sculptor) is one of THE best guys when it comes to likenesses. 
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> ...Ray Santoleri (the sculptor) is one of THE best guys when it comes to likenesses.
> Tom


I'll second that--you absolutely _will not_ find a better replacement head for the Aurora kit than the one Ray Santoleri sculpted. Add to that the facts that Tom's resin products are flawlessly cast and his customer service is among the best of the best of the best, and you can't go wrong.

Disclaimer: The above endorsement was not solicited or compensated for in any way; it's merely well-deserved praise based on personal experience.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I got mine a few months or so ago from Tom. It is a must have, IMHO....


Max Bryant


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well my order is going in for one of these and when it arrives it might be the final thing to kick me over the edge and finally pull my Aurora Dracula out of the box and onto the bench. It is things like this or threads on a certain kit on here that often makes my next build selection for me.

Bob K.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Al and Max. I try... I HAVE been running a bit behind on filling orders of late, but my last batch of outstanding parts ships today. 
For those of you who have asked, I do not believe my Lugosi head will work with the upcoming Moebius kit. I do plan on offering the etched brass medallion (currently part of the Aurora replacement set) separately along with an adhesive backed vinyl ribbon (provided by my friend Lou at Aztec Dummy) to convert the kit to the film version of the costume. Also included will be a movie style nameplate by the Headless Hearseman. Price should be under $10.
Tom


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

How has the detail held up on the moulds for this kit over the years? I'm debating whether I should buy a new Dracula or work on an old built-up (which involves a lot of extra effort). 

I'd like your take on Drac even without the stake, McDee. What a cool paint scheme.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

The texture on the cape is very uneven and some of the surfaces of the molds are so worn that the parts come out with a polished finish (almost like a model car body). But after seaming and priming it's pretty hard to tell. The last build-up I did I chose to sand the cape smooth rather than try and recreate the texture. Also, the ring was pretty much a complete write-off.
Tom


----------



## malachite (Nov 30, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Lugosi set is ABSOLUTELY still available. Please email me at [email protected] for more info. :thumbsup:
> And thanks for the kind words, Ray Santoleri (the sculptor) is one of THE best guys when it comes to likenesses.
> Tom


 After seeing the 1931 Dracula film just a few days ago, I was struck by the likeness to the character in scenes throughout the film, a very good head sculpt!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ray told me the expression was taken from the scene in the film where Dracula approaches the sleeping Lucy. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

What Tom says about the new kit is spot on. I wasn't even going to buy the newest repop seeing I have a bunch of them ranging from Monogram's original repop to the Luminator kit and the Polar Lights repops. Then I saw they did a new head and it piqued my interest again. Still I said I have enough of these. Then when my local K-Mart had a single Drac and a Frankenstein marked down to 8 bucks, I just had to pad out the collection again 

My advice to everyone is to Build the Original, a Luminators, and one with a replacement head. Then build the Moebius kit when it hits. Cannot have too many Dracs 

Cheers,

Max Bryant


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

The new issue (and the resulting backlash against the new head) was EXACTLY why I had Ray do the replacement. Then he did the Chaney Jr Mummy. I'm REALLY glad he was available to do them, they are two of my favorite kits from the original Aurora line. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> The new issue (and the resulting backlash against the new head) was EXACTLY why I had Ray do the replacement. Then he did the Chaney Jr Mummy. I'm REALLY glad he was available to do them, they are two of my favorite kits from the original Aurora line. :thumbsup:
> Tom


I agree! The Chaney jr. replacement head is fantastic! I love the original Aurora but when the new head became available I had to have it and now I have both versions on my shelf! Kudos to Ray for a great sculpt and to you for making it available Tom! 

I also love Ray's Dracula replacement head sculpt but with 3 already built...original Aurora...Posthumus...and new Revell I cant seem to find any zeal to build another! Lol! Great sculpt though...

Can't wait for what you and Ray have coming next....


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ray and I have been exchanging emails the past few days, so the ideas are already FLYING!!! Might have to wait for my tax refund to get started though,,,
Tom


----------



## malachite (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't help thinking that the current Revell Dracula looks like Peter Lorre.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Rays head is fantastic! Couldnt ask for a better likeness. I may have to get one of those.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Would you post a picture of the Chaney mummy head? I just got the replacement Dracula head and it is excellent! It's better than the one I got from Diceman a few years ago. 
As for ideas, how about something to spruce up the generic Aurora Wolfman sculpt that includes a better base or at least the right feet?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Don; glad you are happy, sorry about the wait. As cold as it has been here in Maryland it has been hard to get the workshop warm enough to do any casting. Here is a pic of the Chaney Jr Mummy head by Ray and also the "Bama" Frank head which was sculpted by Tony Cipriano. Both are still available, and I also have plenty of bagged Revell plastic kits to go with them.
Tom


----------

